# Incorporating Netgear FVS336Gv3 into existing network.



## pollocmc (Oct 26, 2016)

First off let me explain that I'm from a software dev background many years ago but have had all other IT responsibilities put on to me as I'm the "techy guy" - the problem below is out of my comfort zone. 

I work in a small business which has a Windows 2008 server which acts as a domain controller and DB server for a client software on about 10 windows 7 PCs on a LAN. Internet access (for the client software and browsing) is provided from an ADSL modem/router(from ISP). This controls the DHCP with a pool that allows for static IPs for the client PCs on the LAN. Essentially it handles DHCP for the wireless clients. All is working at the moment.

One of our staff will need to work from home for the next 6 months and will get a PC with the client software on it. I wanted to add a firewall/VPN to our network so i bought an FVs336Gv3 to do the job thinking I'd plug it in and that would be that! 

So I connected the cable that previously went to our switch into the WAN port of the firewall and port 1 of the firewall into the switch instead.

Wireless clients still connect to internet as they are on the "outside" of the firewall. cabled PCs no longer connect. not unsurprisingly I guess.

Question 1 - have I bought the right thing in this scenario?
Question 2 - do I really also have to buy a wireless access point for the firewall to keep the wireless clients "inside" and turn off the wireless on the ISP provided router?
Question3 - Should I turn off DHCP on the ISP router and use it just as a modem really leaving the dhcp to the firewall? 

Ive got loads more questions but that would be a good start.

Thanks for any help

Mark.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

"So I connected the cable that previously went to our switch into the WAN port of the firewall and port 1 of the firewall into the switch instead."

That firewall should be the first router not the second


----------



## pollocmc (Oct 26, 2016)

So I need to swap out the adsl modem/router for just a modem? The existing one has a page that allows you to assign the external (internet facing) IP address to an internal "device". Maybe I've bought the wrong thing which wouldn't be the end of the world but I wanted a froper business class VPN/firewall rather than an adsl router with VPN on it.

Sorry if all this is obvious. I'm on a fast learning curve with this stuff. My previous networking experience being limited.


----------

